# Sick of holiday food



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I am sick and tired of turkey and dressing, sweet potato casserole, honey-backed hams, ultra-rich fudge and pecan pie, et al. I've had so much good food for the last week or so I am ready for a hot dog and some BBQ chips. Last night, I stopped by a local Kripsy Kreme, and along with some strong coffee, it was a very nice way to clear my palate of all that high quality food I've been scarfing down.

I just had to get that off my chest. Carry on.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Heard that. I grilled burgers last night.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I never really cared for traditional holiday food. It is good, but I would just as soon have a thick, juicy steak off the grill with all the fixin's, or a good ole fashioned pig pickin. I'm getting hungry now!:dr


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Can you say "Hot Pockets"


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

The wife and I eat what you'd call "Good Food" nearly every day, no junk food and very little fast food.

Christmas eve, green salad, porterhouse steaks, steamed asparagus, garlic toast (pressed garlic mixed with butter, spread on bread baked that morning), and rum custard with fresh whipped cream.

Christmas day was bean soup I made 2 days before.

I never get tired of; Good food, Wine, Scotch or Cigars!

Dmntd

p.s. That’s one of the reasons I’ve learned to cook


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Demented said:


> The wife and I eat what you'd call "Good Food" nearly every day, no junk food and very little fast food.
> 
> Christmas eve, green salad, porterhouse steaks, steamed asparagus, garlic toast (pressed garlic mixed with butter, spread on bread baked that morning), and rum custard with fresh whipped cream.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it is the hyper-rich stuff that comes with holiday food, particularly the sweetness. I go more for spice/salt than sweet. I like pecans, but pecan pies are so often loaded with sugars that I rarely finish a piece. I drink sweetened ice tea only when there isn't anything else available. I do like a touch of sweet in a cigar now and then, though.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

my wife's parents are divorced, as are mine.. Holidays are hectic! We had 4 thanksgiving dinners, not all the same day.. And Christmas weekend was crazy! Saturday dinner at my dad's. Sunday dinner at my mom's. Monday lunch at her mom's. Dinner at my house with her dad.. 

I could never get tired of holiday dinners.. I love turkey.. I like it more out of the fridge as leftovers!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

TideRoll said:


> I'm thinking it is the hyper-rich stuff that comes with holiday food, particularly the sweetness. I go more for spice/salt than sweet. I like pecans, but pecan pies are so often loaded with sugars that I rarely finish a piece. I drink sweetened ice tea only when there isn't anything else available. I do like a touch of sweet in a cigar now and then, though.


That I can understand.

There is very little sugar (or fat) in my diet, I don't sweeten coffee or tea or drink soda as a rule. I don't care much for Cake, candy or cookies, though I make all three.

Other then roasting a goose now and then during the holidays, pretty much eat the same way we do the rest of the year.

Dmntd


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> my wife's parents are divorced, as are mine.. Holidays are hectic! We had 4 thanksgiving dinners, not all the same day.. And Christmas weekend was crazy! Saturday dinner at my dad's. Sunday dinner at my mom's. Monday lunch at her mom's. Dinner at my house with her dad..
> 
> I could never get tired of holiday dinners.. I love turkey.. I like it more out of the fridge as leftovers!


Pretty much same boat. Previous Tuesday night was Rotary Christmas party, Wednesday Night: wife office party, Friday night was dinner with her grandfather and aunt and in-laws, Saturday night dinner at her great aunt with a bunch of her fathers folks (open presents), Sunday lunch with her mom and stepfather at our house (open presents), Monday open presents at our house in morning, go to her stepmother (widow of her dad) for lunch and more presents, evening go to my parents for supper and more presents, Tuesday my parents again when one of my sisters got in (open some more presents), and lastly, another sister will probably be in after New Years and it will be back to my parents for more of the same. Every step of the way: good holiday food in great abundance, except at her great-aunts where we have stone crab and beef tenderloin in celebration of her great grandfather and great-grandmothers wedding anniversary.

I remember when I was a kid, our Christmas was actually confined to one day. Those were good days indeed. I just want to sit in one spot and digest for about a month.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Last year I was at four gatherings in less than a week, that all served sprial sliced hams. While I normally like these hams, that was just overkill. I got sick the day after Christmas. I guess I was lucky I did not come down with the Gout :tg


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

TideRoll said:


> Pretty much same boat. Previous Tuesday night was Rotary Christmas party, Wednesday Night: wife office party, Friday night was dinner with her grandfather and aunt and in-laws, Saturday night dinner at her great aunt with a bunch of her fathers folks (open presents), Sunday lunch with her mom and stepfather at our house (open presents), Monday open presents at our house in morning, go to her stepmother (widow of her dad) for lunch and more presents, evening go to my parents for supper and more presents, Tuesday my parents again when one of my sisters got in (open some more presents), and lastly, another sister will probably be in after New Years and it will be back to my parents for more of the same. Every step of the way: good holiday food in great abundance, except at her great-aunts where we have stone crab and beef tenderloin in celebration of her great grandfather and great-grandmothers wedding anniversary.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, our Christmas was actually confined to one day. Those were good days indeed. I just want to sit in one spot and digest for about a month.


I had pizza last night. Doesn't quite hit the spot like Stone Crab and Tenderloin!!

Managed this season to eat one small piece of coconut cream pie as the only desert eaten between three Christmas stops!


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> I had pizza last night. Doesn't quite hit the spot like Stone Crab and Tenderloin!!
> 
> Managed this season to eat one small piece of coconut cream pie as the only desert eaten between three Christmas stops!


Don't be too sure. It wasn't bad, but I'd rather have what Mom cooks, and the company, too.

Here is what Svillekid gave me for Christmas (hand made copper mug, looks like maybe some brass on it, too):


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

At least I gave you something to fill it with that should help take you mind off of all that rich food!

Let me know when you fire that new monster grill up for some seared beef!!

I'll bring the tats and some Sam Adams, and maybe a Ninja!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I still cant eat form the Holiday.

I am still full from all the food. Now its onto Chinese Food for New Years Eve and Turkey dinner at Moms for New Years Day. 

Food, Food, Food !! 

Looking forward to getting back to normal.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

I am just tired of food period!!!

Over the past 6 weeks I have smoked 2 whole hogs, 26 bone in pork butts, about 60 slabs of pork spare ribs, 10 or 15 slabs of baby backs, fried 8 turkeys, ground and smoked 25 lbs of venison sausage and 100 pounds of whole hog sausage. My dad made homemade pizza for Christmas Eve, 2 of the butts were for my father-in-laws family's Christmas lunch, and my mother-in-law did a whole standing rib roast for Christmas dinner.

I think that I'll give up eating for Lent (starting today  )


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I still cant eat form the Holiday.
> 
> I am still full from all the food. Now its onto Chinese Food for New Years Eve and Turkey dinner at Moms for New Years Day.
> 
> ...


We are having about 6 to 8 people over Sunday. Called in my order to Kowloon yesterday. They have so much business that you have to call in advance and they tell you what time you can pick it up. Got in early so I was bale to reserve a delivery spot. A $10 tip is well worth it to not drive Sunday evening, especially after an afternoon of drinking beer and watching football. Paul


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I never get tired of good food. but then again Im 18 so all food is good food


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

TideRoll said:


> I am sick and tired of turkey and dressing, sweet potato casserole, honey-backed hams, ultra-rich fudge and pecan pie, et al. I've had so much good food for the last week or so I am ready for a hot dog and some BBQ chips. Last night, I stopped by a local Kripsy Kreme, and along with some strong coffee, it was a very nice way to clear my palate of all that high quality food I've been scarfing down.
> 
> I just had to get that off my chest. Carry on.


We got sick of eating the same old holiday food as well. Now we cook prime rib 

This year we had prime rib, creamed spinach and some kind of potato dish.

We still have leftovers of the prime rib. We under-cooked it so the leftovers wouldn't be overcooked.

I think the peice I had on christmas day was 'blue' :dr :r


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Bah!! I am the original Holiday Junkie!! I have bits of ham and turkey wrapped in foil sitting in my freezer for when I need a fix!!! All I need to do is defrost the drippings from the meats and I can make gravy to go with them!!

I listen to Christmas music for almost six straight weeks!!! And then in June or July I need a quick fix so I listen again for a few more weeks!!!

And whenever I can find it, I get little containers of eggnog to sniff and snort in the corner.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It feels so good not to eat so heavy.

Now its Diet time. Today was the first day.:c


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Bah!! I am the original Holiday Junkie!! I have bits of ham and turkey wrapped in foil sitting in my freezer for when I need a fix!!! All I need to do is defrost the drippings from the meats and I can make gravy to go with them!!
> 
> I listen to Christmas music for almost six straight weeks!!! And then in June or July I need a quick fix so I listen again for a few more weeks!!!
> 
> And whenever I can find it, I get little containers of eggnog to sniff and snort in the corner.


Funny I have smoked brisket in the freezer so I can have a bit of Summer in February.


----------

